# Onglet dictionnaire dans l'éditeur Applescript



## oZix Baptiste77370 (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour , Me lancent dans la programmation pour en faire mon metier je souhaiterai comprendre le language applescript mais plus précisément le "Dictionnaire" car je ne comprend pas comment rentrer les information s'y trouvants et les introduires dans un script ! Si l'un d'entre vous peut m'aider se serait vraiment trés sympa . Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Aliboron (27 Mai 2013)

Tu trouveras des informations de base sur AppleScript par ici, par là, ou encore là (pour se limiter à quelques sites francophones, il y en a évidemment beaucoup d'autres, la plupart en anglais).


----------

